# memorobilia



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Seems that the descendants of the local case dealer from the 50s and 60s were cleaning out the attic of his house and came across some goodies. They took them to a local antique store that is owned by a friend and fellow tractor nut who gave my dad a call. This is a lil teaser. 
<img src=http://chowntractorparts.com/images/old_abe.jpg>

It was never passed out. It would seem that the Kingstons were talking on a tractor and either never bought, or the dealer just didn't bother to give them the sign. Either way,, we got it now.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That cool a peace of history:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Partsman,

A great find you have there, If you would like you could send it to me for safe keeping   
Just kidding, I don't think I have a place big enough to store it. It sure looked to be in great shape.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
caseman-d


:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao: case-man, I'd be afraid that "keeping" would be the operative word in that line!:lmao: 

We have a pretty good size colection of memorobilia, mostly IH parts and owners manuals, so it has a spot on a shelf in my dad's office.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Partsman,
Yeah I was afaid of that   . I would like to see some of your treasures. As I also like the older IH/Mccormick tractors I bet you would have some interesting treasures.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Like I said, mostly books, we have a 130 or 140 operaters manual still in the plastic, never opened, for one. I'm going to scan and post one real treasure, keeping it a secret for now.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

parts man,
Wow!, I was looking at the map and dang you are a long ways away from where I am   . Guess you won't have to worry about me finding your treasure   Will have to wait till you are ready to share it.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Phew!! I was getting ready to dig a hole and hide it!! :clown: :winky:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Phew!! I was getting ready to dig a hole and hide it!! :clown: :winky: *


Has it warmed enough to dig a hole  , ohhh wait, I think I saw something in your yard that would surley did a hole       
caseman-d


----------

